# Help Me Pick out A New CD To Purchase



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm very open, maybe a nice collection of Beethoven's Piano Concertos would be nice. I like good sound quality and solid performances.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The last CD I bought was Messiaen's Turangulila Symphony by Myung Whun Chung. But you're more interested in the basic collection pieces.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> The last CD I bought was Messiaen's Turangulila Symphony by Myung Whun Chung. But you're more interested in the basic collection pieces.


Not necessarily, as I said, I'm open. I just happen to be most familiar with the basic collection works. I'll look into your choice, I need more obscure works in my collection.

Thanks!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Several hours of musical drama: Wagner - Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> The last CD I bought was Messiaen's Turangulila Symphony by Myung Whun Chung. But you're more interested in the basic collection pieces.


I can see why you enjoy this, based on what I know of your inclinations. I'm in a mellow mood right now, and this isn't hitting the spot right now, but perhaps another time.

Maybe I do prefer the basics!

It is fascinating though, but maybe too intense for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Several hours of musical drama: Wagner - Tristan und Isolde.


I may go with this, thanks.

I got it! It should arrive by Friday.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may go with this, thanks.
> 
> I got it! It should arrive by Friday.


You can treat it as a massive symphonic work. That set I linked is highly regarded on this site. If you get hooked you may find yourself "needing" multiple sets of Tristan und Isolde, and a DVD! 

Some useful threads:

Wagner on disc...Tristan and Isolde

Which Tristan and Isolde DVD is best from starting out?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This:









I've only had it a few days and have been thrilled with everything so far - a lot of music I've never heard. Beautiful, wonderful stuff here. The recordings are terrific, the documentation thin. But what a pleasant change from the old warhorses!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you have any favorite record labels? I would check out their lates releases


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

The best box set that I own, I bought because of a suggestion from a talkclassical member.

The Box set is *Gunter Wand - The Great Recordings*.

I must say that this is one terrific box set. I bought a Like New used set for $50 a year and a half ago. The price has jumped since then. The best price that I have recently found is $68 here:

Click here for: Gunter Wand - The Great Recordings

The reason that I like it so much is that it is packed with the very best symphonies and, then, some orchestral music played by a great symphony, conducted by a great conductor.

The set has:

Beethoven's complete symphonies

Brahm's complete symphonies

Bruckner's complete symphonies

Schubert's complete symphonies

Schumann's symphonies #3 & #4

Tchaikovsky's symphonies #5 & #6

Mozart's symphonies #39, #40 & #41

Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition

Plus 7 or 8 other orchestral pieces.

If you can afford this, it is still a steal at $68.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The complete string music of Arnold Schoenberg. I got it several months ago and I'm still listening to it.

I really got it for the quartets ( I already some scattered on other CDs, but they aren't great recordings), but the rest of it is excellent too. 

It is called 'complete' but doesn't include the 'Presto, in C major for String Quartet' listed in his works catalogue. Is it lost?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

My latest purchase is Martinu complete symphonies. I had never listened to him until hearing a symphony on a radio broadcast. I don't know what music authorities think but I place his symphonies alongside Brahms and Mahler. 

Good piano concertos too.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I can see why you enjoy this, based on what I know of your inclinations. I'm in a mellow mood right now, and this isn't hitting the spot right now, but perhaps another time.
> 
> Maybe I do prefer the basics!
> 
> It is fascinating though, but maybe too intense for me.


Maybe try Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time if you haven't already. Mellow and beautiful. The Tashi Quartet's version is famous (maybe even famous enough to be cheap!); I've been alternating between that and the Trio Fontenay for awhile now.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

William Bolcom's setting of Blake's "Songs of Innocence and Experience" on Naxos


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You must have a copy of the Rite of Spring? That is essential repertoire. Stravinsky's own version kicks a$$. Although I like Boulez's Sony version even better. I didn't like Muti's version, which is highly regarded and didn't find it so wild as I would imagine from the reviews, and also lacking in detail.

Another highly original work and essential repertoire is Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. I have like 8 versions of it. My favourite is MacKerras's which I find most spontaneous. Next would be Martinon's.

If you like Ravel, and you should , Samson Francois's version of his Piano Concertos, Charles Dutoit of his orchestral stuff, there is used to be a 2CD set on Decca for a great price that may still be around online.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 107986
> 
> ...


I see Schmitt on the cover! Maybe _I'll_ be making a purchase today.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses, it gives me much to consider for future purchases (I try to limit it to one or two per month).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, it gives me much to consider for future purchases (*I try to limit it to one or two per month*).


I need to do that.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

You can never have enough violin concertos and violin sonatas. Bach, Brahms, Beethoven, Bruch, Sibelius Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn are all great, but there are many other fantastic pieces for violin: Barber, Stravinsky, Britten, Szymanowski 1&2, Berg, Korngold, Moeran, Walton, Coleridge Taylor, Haydn Wood, Elgar, Shostakovich 1&2, Prokofiev 1&2, Glazunov, Dvorak, Schoenberg. And sonatas of Franck, Ravel, Debussy, Poulenc, Ives.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> You can never have enough violin concertos and violin sonatas. Bach, Brahms, Beethoven, Bruch, Sibelius Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn are all great, but there are many other fantastic pieces for violin: Barber, Stravinsky, Britten, Szymanowski 1&2, Berg, Korngold, Moeran, Walton, Coleridge Taylor, Haydn Wood, Elgar, Shostakovich 1&2, Prokofiev 1&2, Glazunov, Dvorak, Schoenberg. And sonatas of Franck, Ravel, Debussy, Poulenc, Ives.....


I have quite a few CDs of violin muisc. If it were not that I am so addicted to opera, I might get into some of that violin music.


----------



## brunumb (Dec 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, it gives me much to consider for future purchases (I try to limit it to one or two per month).


Maybe one month:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm very open, maybe a nice collection of Beethoven's Piano Concertos would be nice. I like good sound quality and solid performances.


What music have you enjoyed before? It's impossible to give any advice without knowing this.

Some of the recommendations strike me as a little bizarre.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm very open, maybe a nice collection of Beethoven's Piano Concertos would be nice. I like good sound quality and solid performances.


If you want Beethoven piano concertos there are some fabulous sets from the past. A personal favourite is by Rudolf Serkin on Sony and Kempff's 1950s mono version is spellbinding.


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

DavidA said:


> If you want Beethoven piano concertos there are some fabulous sets from the past. A personal favourite is by Rudolf Serkin on Sony and Kempff's 1950s mono version is spellbinding.


Also Gilels and Szell on EMI.

Sorry for not saying this before you bought something, but a Hindemith collection might also do. Here's an Amazon link of Gould's rendition of solo piano and brass sonatas:

https://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould-plays-Hindemith-Marienleben/dp/B0085MK2DK


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's s couple you should be able to pick up ultra cheap online. I know theyre fairly standard repertoire but theyre both so cheap you will love having such great performances for such dirt-cheap prices. Handley's Planets is one of the best around (ignore the cheapo label) and Bogar's set of Hungarian Dances is just fantastic.


----------

